

How To Determine Market Demand For Your Startup - rahulvarshneya
http://rahulvarshneya.com/how-to-determine-market-demand-for-your-startup/

======
bobpatel369
It's a good article and seeing Google there was a bit of a surprise.

Maybe it's overlooked by people but I guess can be handy.

